# Fashion vocabulary



## azimuthios (Oct 10, 2012)

Ανοίγω αυτό το νήμα για να ποστάρω όλες τις απορίες μου για κάτι που μεταφράζω και έχει αρκετή σχέση με τη μόδα. 

1) Πρώτον αυτό: http://pinterest.com/BHLDN/macaron-colors/

Πώς τα λέμε αυτά τα macaron colours;

2) the feathers were embroidered in an ombred way (from the French term for shaded) 

3) shadow sorbet colours (τα νεύρα μου!) http://www.colorhunter.com/tag/sorbet/1

4) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pencil_skirt Πώς το λένε αυτό, κυρίες μου;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 10, 2012)

Προφανώς δεν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω σε όλα, αλλά σε ένα σχετικό σεμινάριο που είχα παρακολουθήσει (εδώ, στη Λεξιλογία) για δικές μου μεταφραστικές ανάγκες, έμαθα και για τη φούστα πένσιλ.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 10, 2012)

Έχω και το εξής: 

Πάει ένας και βλέπει μια επίδειξη μόδας και μετά τον ρωτάνε τι είδε και λέει... :curse:

I looked at very dressed, equestrian woman, and that kind of tailored silhouette. 

Τι πάει να πει very dressed, βρε παιδιά; Παραντυμένη; Προφανώς και δεν εννοεί αυτό. Μάλλον εννοεί καλοντυμένη ή κάτι παρόμοιο. Και τι είναι το tailored siilhouette (το έψαξα μη νομίζετε!); Ραμμένη στα μέτρα της; Ραμμένη κατά παραγγελία; Μπα! Κάτι άλλο θέλει να πει ο ποιητής. Αλλά τι;

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι!


----------



## daeman (Oct 10, 2012)

...
Ότι είναι κατασκευασμένη η σιλουέτα των μοντέλων, μήπως; 
Δηλαδή όχι φυσιολογική, όπως βγήκε, αλλά διαμορφωμένη κατά παραγγελία με συγκεκριμένα μέτρα. Ξέρεις, που είναι οι πιο πολλές σαν να βγήκαν απ' το ίδιο καλούπι, και για να βολεύουν τους σχεδιαστές. Συχνά μια σκέτη από κόκαλα που, άντε, μια σουπίτσα και αν.

Εκτός αν δεν το πάει βαθιά και χρησιμοποιεί το tailored πιο απλά, επιφανειακά, εξωτερικά για τη σιλουέτα με τις αυστηρές, κοφτές γραμμές, χωρίς ατίθασες καμπύλες: 2. Simple, trim, or severe in line or design. 

Α, ναι: ή θα είναι I looked at very dressed, equestrian wom*e*n ή θα είναι at *a* very dressed equestrian wom*a*n, το πρώτο μάλλον.


----------



## psifio (Oct 10, 2012)

Μέχρι να εμφανιστεί κανείς πιο αρμόδιος, νομίζω ότι very dressed = πολύ καλοντυμένη και tailored silhouette: αυστηρή, στενή γραμμή.


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2012)

Δείτε κι εδώ:
http://www.vogue.com/collections/fall-2012-rtw/mjsaunders/review/

Εγώ τις υποψίες που έχω δεν τολμώ καν να τις αρθρώσω. Μην επαληθεύσω τους φόβους των Γαλατών.


----------



## pros (Oct 11, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> 1) Πρώτον αυτό: http://pinterest.com/BHLDN/macaron-colors/
> 
> Πώς τα λέμε αυτά τα macaron colours;
> 
> 3) shadow sorbet colours (τα νεύρα μου!) http://www.colorhunter.com/tag/sorbet/1



Δημιουργική ονοματοδοσία γραφείων ή κλαδικών οργανισμών που προωθούν τάσεις μόδας. Ανάλογα με το κείμενο σου μπορείς να μεταφέρεις τους όρους όπως χρησιμοποιούνται στο πρωτότυπο μακαρόν, σορμπέ ή να αφήσεις ελεύθερη την φαντασία σου. Στην περίπτωση κειμένου που απευθύνεται σε επαγγελματίες της μόδας οι κωδικοί χρωμάτων του πρωτότυπου ή οι σχετικές εικόνες θα κάνουν την δουλειά...

http://gr.strawberrynet.com/m/makeup/laura-mercier/shimmer-lip-colour---raspberry-sorbet-/138655/



azimuthios said:


> 2) the feathers were embroidered in an ombred way (from the French term for shaded)


https://www.google.com/search?clien...e7929c0333c67&bpcl=35243188&biw=1309&bih=1001



> Να υπενθυμίσουμε ότι Ombre μαλλιά λέγονται τα μαλλιά που είναι βαμμένα με τέτοιον τρόπο ώστε η ρίζα να είναι σε πιο σκούρα απόχρωση από τις άκρες, με διαβαθμίσεις από πιο σκούρο σε πιο ανοιχτό χρώμα.



Με κάποια φωτογραφία ή παραπομπή ίσως τα καταφέρουμε καλύτερα, αλλά καταλαβαίνω ότι τα φτερά είναι κεντημένα (τοποθετημένα στην βάση τους) σε διάταξη ντεγκραντέ.


----------



## SBE (Oct 11, 2012)

Τα macaron colours είναι προφανώς παλ χρώματα (εγώ αυτό σκέφτηκα όταν το διάβαζα), τα άλλα με έκαναν να σκεφτώ έντονα παστέλ χρώματα, αλλά δεν ξέρω πώς θα τα λέγαμε κι έχει μάλλον δίκιο ο pros.
Για τις φούστες είχα εκφράσει τις διαφωνίες μου στο σχετικό νήμα και οι διαφωνίες παραμένουν. 
Tailored εννοούν συνήθως ότι ακολουθεί τις γραμμές του σώματος, δηλαδή εφαρμοστό αλλά όχι κολλητό ρούχο, αλλά έχει σημασία και το συγκείμενό σου γιατί ενίοτε εννoούν το ανδρικό στυλ (όχι α λα γκαρσόν αλλά με κλασσικά σακκάκια κλπ όπως τα φτιάχνουν οι ράφτες, που είναι της μόδας αυτή την περίοδο).
Tα πούπουλα είναι κεντημένα/ κολλημένα στο ύφασμα με τέτοιο τρόπο ώστε να δίνουν την εντύπωση ότι σκουραίνουν σταδιακά προς το κάτω μέρος του ενδύματος, είναι δηλαδή _ομπρέ_. Αγγλιστί dip-dyed look. Μπορεί να σκουραίνει το πάνω μέρος ή η μέση, αλλά το πιο πιθανό να είναι το κάτω.
Ιδού ομπρέ με πούπουλα:


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 11, 2012)

Για τα macaron colours, θα έλεγα παστέλ χρώματα, όπως προτείνει η SBE.

Και το ombred, ομοίως _ομπρέ. _Εκείνοι που ενδιαφέρονται γι' αυτά θα το έχουν ξανακούσει. Ορίστε ένα ομπρέ πλεκτό.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 11, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους. Με σώσατε στην κυριολεξία, καθώς ούτε ήξερα ούτε με νοιάζει και πολύ να μάθω, αλλά να που το επάγγελμα σε φέρνει μπροστά σε αδιέξοδα που πρέπει να αποκτήσεις άχρηστες κατά τ' άλλα γνώσεις. 

Αν μου πείτε τι είναι και το overlay στα ελληνικά, θα κεράσω... :) 

http://sassyv.com.au/category/c/overlays/

Τα φοράνε από πάνω και καταλαβαίνω τι είναι, αλλά δεν ξέρω πώς τα λένε. Το μόνο που ήξερα ήταν εκείνο το γυαλιστικό πατώματος που το λέγαμε οβερλάι! :)


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 11, 2012)

Προσθέτω εδώ να μας βρίσκονται και να τα βρίσκει η αναζήτηση κιόλας. 

quilting=καπιτονάρισμα
quilted=καπιτονέ

printed=εμπριμέ
animal print=άνιμαλ πριντ

pleated=πλισέ (με πιέτες, σούρες) 

tunic=τουνίκ

overlay=σαρόνγκ (για μαγιό)

laser cutοuts=σχισίματα στο ρούχο που μοιάζουν να έχουν γίνει από λέιζερ http://www.google.gr/search?q=laser+cut+outs+dress&hl=el&prmd=imvns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=vmR2UIXkGebO4QSPyYGYDQ&sqi=2&ved=0CB0QsAQ&biw=1600&bih=688


Βάλτε και άλλα αν θέλετε.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 11, 2012)

Όταν τα φοράνε πάνω από το μαγιό, τα λένε σαρόνγκ, αλλά δεν ξέρω πώς θα λέγονται σε γενική χρήση. Υπάρχει κι άλλη λέξη νομίζω, που μου διαφεύγει τώρα.

Edit: Λάθος, το overlay δεν είναι μόνο ένα κομμάτι ύφασμα, είναι οτιδήποτε που είναι διαφανές και φοριέται πάνω από κάτι άλλο. 

Μπορεί να είναι σαν ριχτή μπλούζα, ας πούμε. Π.χ. εδώ έχουμε overlay παντελόνι.


----------



## pros (Oct 11, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> laser cutοuts=σχισίματα στο ρούχο *που μοιάζουν να έχουν γίνει από λέιζερ* http://www.google.gr/search?q=laser+cut+outs+dress&hl=el&prmd=imvns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=vmR2UIXkGebO4QSPyYGYDQ&sqi=2&ved=0CB0QsAQ&biw=1600&bih=688


Δεν μοιάζουν μόνον :)


> Επίσης διαθέτουμε στρασομηχανές για τοποθέτηση strass, αυτόματες μηχανές strass καθώς και *laser κοπής και χάραξης για κάθε επιφάνεια.*


http://kentostrass.blogspot.gr/


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 11, 2012)

Αν βάλω ριχτά τοπ θα είναι εντελώς λάθος;


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 11, 2012)

Πρέπει νομίζω να μπει και ο όρος "διαφανές". Δηλαδή το ριχτό τοπ είναι διαφανές για να φαίνεται το από μέσα.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 11, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> Να που το επάγγελμα σε φέρνει μπροστά σε αδιέξοδα που πρέπει να αποκτήσεις άχρηστες κατά τ' άλλα γνώσεις.


Οι γνώσεις για τη γυναικεία μόδα δεν είναι ποτέ άχρηστες· βοηθούν να ξεκινάς και να συντηρείς την κουβεντούλα. :)


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 11, 2012)

Σωστός ο Ζαζ! Αν μάλιστα συνδυαστεί και με εκείνη την ιστορία που λέγαμε πως θα λέμε στις παιδικές χαρές ως μπαμπάδες μόνοι ψάχνουν, τότε κουμπώνει τέλεια! :clap:


----------



## SBE (Oct 11, 2012)

Το Οβερλάι που γυαλίζει τα έπιπλά μας το ξέρω, τις επιστρώσεις και τις επικαλύψεις (που δεν είναι σοκολάτα) τις ξέρω, το ενδυματολογικό δεν το έχω ξανακούσει. Αλλά ίσως απλώς είμαι πεζή ενδυματολογικά. 
Pleated που σημαίνει _με πιέτες_, δεν είναι μόνο το πλισσέ. Το πλισσέ είναι υποκατηγορία, είναι αυτό που είναι όλο πιέτες, συνήθως μίας κατέυθυνσης, ενώ ένα π.χ. ανδρικό παντελόνι μπορεί να έχει μία πιέτα σε κάθε πλευρά και θα είναι pleated trousers/ pants, παντελόνι με πιέτες, αλλά όχι πλισσέ παντελόνι. 
Επίσης άλλο με πιέτες κι άλλο με σούρες (σουρωτό, gathered). Στις σούρες το ύφασμα μαζέυεται,π.χ. με κλωστή που την τραβάς, δεν διπλώνεται, όπως στις πιέτες. Έχει μεγάλη διαφορά στον όγκο και στην εμφάνιση. 
Και μια που πιάσαμε τις πιέτες, γαλλικό λεξιλόγιο ραπτικής (με ορισμούς), γιατί πάντα είναι καλό να ξέρεις τι λένε οι Γάλλοι για τη ραπτική. Kι εδώ διάφορα πολύγλωσσα λεξιλόγια της μόδας.


----------



## SBE (Oct 11, 2012)

Όσο για αυτά που λέει ο Ζαζ, ξεχνάτε ότι και οι άντρες ράβονται, στους ράφτες. Το λεξιλόγιο είναι ίδιο κι ένας κύριος που πάει στο ράφτη από μικρός ξέρει την ορολογία αλλιώς πώς συνεννοείται με το ράφτη του; 
Ενώ οι κύριοι που περιορίζονται στην ένδυση μαζικής παραγωγής...


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 11, 2012)

Αχ, SBE, έχεις δίκιο! Αλλά αν ραβόμουν σε ράφτη τότε μάλλον δεν θα κάναμε αυτή την κουβέντα, αφού πιθανότατα θα σήμαινε ότι δεν έχω ανάγκη να βγάζω τα μάτια μου στις πιέτες και τα ομπρέ για να ζήσω... ;) :)


Ας διορθώσει κάποιος το μίνι γλωσσάρι έπειτα από τις σωστές υποδείξεις της SBE. Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## SBE (Oct 11, 2012)

Ούτε οι γυναίκες πάνε πλέον στη μοδίστρα, αλλά νομίζω ότι ψιλοξέρουν το λεξιλόγιο γιατί διαβάζουν για μόδα. Κι αυτό το σπορ τελευταία υποφέρει λόγω κακής μετάφρασης και απόστασης από τη μοδίστρα.


----------



## Earion (Oct 11, 2012)

quilted = καπιτονέ.

Ναι, αλλά λίγο άβολο όταν θέλεις να περιγράψεις μια θωράκιση. Π.χ. ένα λινοθώρακα. Δες εδώ το επίθετο *εφαπλωματοποιημένος*.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 11, 2012)

Earion said:


> quilted = καπιτονέ.
> 
> Ναι, αλλά λίγο άβολο όταν θέλεις να περιγράψεις μια θωράκιση. Π.χ. ένα λινοθώρακα. Δες εδώ το επίθετο *εφαπλωματοποιημένος*.



Πολύ πιο άβολο όμως το _εφαπλωματοποιημένο_ όταν έχεις να περιγράψεις αυτό  ή αυτό  ή αυτό .

Το νήμα είναι για μόδα, καλέ μου. Όχι για ιστορία :wub:

Αλήθεια, να συζητήσουμε (κάπου αλλού ίσως) και αυτό το _εφαπλωματοποιημένος _όταν αφορά λινοθώρακα; Επειδή η συγκεκριμένη τεχνική παραπέμπει στο εφάπλωμα,  το πάπλωμα με άλλα λόγια, είναι απολύτως σωστό το επίθετο;


----------



## daeman (Oct 11, 2012)

...
Να το πω κι εγώ, τρίτη φορά, αλλά με λεξινήμα: quilting = καπιτονάρισμα | ύφασμα (για) καπιτονέ | βάτα για καπιτονέ.
Από νήμα για στρώματα, αλλά μπορεί να χρειαστούν κι αυτά, αν πιάσει το διπλάρωμα. «Αχ, αυτό το λεϊζεράτο σκίσιμο με το αραχνοΰφαντο ριχτάρι, πώς με εξιτάρει! Τα πέπλα της Σαλώμης μού θυμίζει» της είπε. Εκείνη τον κοίταξε ψυχρά και σήκωσε ψηλά τη μύτη, ξαμώνοντας τα ουράνια σαν αντιαεροπορικό πυροβόλο. «Μα τι λέτε, κύριε; Δεν συνομιλώ με άντρες που δεν έχουν τον προσωπικό τους ράφτη. Πρεταπορτατζήδες! Πφφφ.»


----------



## bernardina (Oct 11, 2012)

daeman said:


> ...
> Να το πω κι εγώ, τρίτη φορά, αλλά με λεξινήμα: quilting = καπιτονάρισμα | ύφασμα (για) καπιτονέ | βάτα για καπιτονέ.
> Από νήμα για στρώματα, αλλά μπορεί να χρειαστούν κι αυτά, αν πιάσει το διπλάρωμα. «Αχ, αυτό το λεϊζεράτο σκίσιμο με το αραχνοΰφαντο ριχτάρι, πώς με εξιτάρει! Τα πέπλα της Σαλώμης μού θυμίζει» της είπε. Εκείνη τον κοίταξε ψυχρά και σήκωσε ψηλά τη μύτη, ξαμώνοντας τα ουράνια σαν αντιαεροπορικό πυροβόλο. «Μα τι λέτε, κύριε; Δεν συνομιλώ με άντρες που δεν έχουν τον προσωπικό τους ράφτη. Πρεταπορτατζήδες! Πφφφ.»



Αν μου 'δινες δείγμα με τη λέξη ξαμώνοντας, θα σε έκοβα... :twit:


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2012)

Καλά, είναι δυνατό να μην υπάρχει η λέξη *πρεταπορτατζού* (πληθ. *πρεταπορτατζούδες*);


----------



## daeman (Oct 11, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Αν μου 'δινες δείγμα με τη λέξη ξαμώνοντας, θα σε έκοβα... :twit:



άμο, άμας, άματ, αμάμους, αμάτις, άμαντ ≠ ξάμο, ξάμας, ξάματ, ξαμάμους, ξαμάτις, ξάμαντ. Φεύγω τώρα, μην ακούσω τα εξαμάξης.


----------



## SBE (Oct 11, 2012)

nickel said:


> Καλά, είναι δυνατό να μην υπάρχει η λέξη *πρεταπορτατζού* (πληθ. *πρεταπορτατζούδες*);


Τι θες να περιγράφει αυτή η λεξη;
Αυτόν που πουλάει έτοιμα ενδύματα; (καταστηματάρχη ενδυμάτων)
Αυτόν που φτιάχνει έτοιμα ενδύματα; (βιοτέχνη ενδυμάτων)
Αυτόν που φοράει έτοιμα ενδύματα; (αγοραστή ενδυμάτων)


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2012)

Κυρίως το (3) και κατά δεύτερο λόγο το (2).
Το αρσενικό (*πρεταπορτατζής*, *πρεταπορτατζήδες*) θα καλύψει τις σημασίες (1) και (2) αρχικά, (3) κατά δεύτερο λόγο.
Πάντα με την αναμενόμενη υποτιμητική χροιά.


----------



## SBE (Oct 11, 2012)

Μα όταν υπαρχει το Pret-a-porter de luxe κι η φαεινή ιδέα του Υβ Σαιν Λοράν να ασχοληθεί με αυτό, τι στίγμα να υπάρχει στο ετοιματζίδικο;
Άσε που μπορείς παντα να το πας στο ράφτη σου να στο ρετουσάρει.


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2012)

Είναι λέξη που θέλουν να πλάσουν και να πλασάρουν οι εχθροί του πρετ-α-πορτέ (ο κύριος του #24 εν προκειμένω). Θέλουν μέσα από τη γλώσσα να υπονομεύσουν αυτή τη μόδα.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 11, 2012)

Στα macaron (παλ/παστέλ) και sorbet χρώματα να προσθέσω και τα jewel colours/tones. Όπως λέει και το όνομά τους, είναι τα πυκνά, έντονα χρώματα των πολύτιμων και ημιπολύτιμων λίθων. Το πράσινο του σμαραγδιού, το μπλε του ζαφειριού, το κόκκινο του ρουμπινιού, το αδιαφανές γαλάζιο του τυρκουάζ, το βαθύ μοβ του αμέθυστου κλπ.


----------



## plz (Feb 1, 2013)

ψαχνω μεταφραση σε ορισμενους τυπους ραφων κεντηματος 
Stem stitch, Split stitch, Chain stitch, Couching, satin stitch, feather stitch , fly stitch & bullion knots 
αν εχετε ιδεα, plz help


Mod says: Έστειλα το μήνυμα σε νέο νήμα, εδώ.


----------

